# GTO Wreckage



## Hubbard1982 (Jul 15, 2008)

Today is a sad day! I own a 2006 GTO with only 30k on the clock, my fiance drives the car on a daily basis as I have a company paid vehicle for my traveling. Anywho the misses managed to get in an accident this morning. I am waiting to hear the damage total. I kind of hope for it to be totaled just as it will probably cause me future headaches. I went and looked at it and it will probably be close. Front end damage is pretty excessive so I am very interested to hear what they want to do. 

Anybody else have similar experience with this type of damage and what were the total repairs?


----------



## davidlangenderfer (Dec 17, 2007)

For one fender, front bumper, head light assembly and one fog light. Cost $4700


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

davidlangenderfer said:


> For one fender, front bumper, head light assembly and one fog light. Cost $4700


+1 my co-worker curbed mine and killed it. Was $6000 for bumper, wheel, tire, bumper cover, shock abosrber, fog, grills, cradle, knuckle and hub, ect,,,

With it being a decent mile 06, i'm not sure what they will do. Probally very close though.


----------



## FastFrank (Jun 12, 2009)

jpalamar said:


> +1 my co-worker curbed mine and killed it. Was $6000 for bumper, wheel, tire, bumper cover, shock abosrber, fog, grills, cradle, knuckle and hub, ect,,,
> 
> With it being a decent mile 06, i'm not sure what they will do. Probally very close though.


Ok, I'll bite... why was your co-worker driving your goat? Sure, I'll let my co-worker drive my winter beater, but never the GTO.

Even minor repairs can be very expensive. That damage looks pretty serious. structural damage as well as cosmetic. I'll be surprised if they don't total it.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

FastFrank said:


> Ok, I'll bite... why was your co-worker driving your goat? Sure, I'll let my co-worker drive my winter beater, but never the GTO.
> 
> Even minor repairs can be very expensive. That damage looks pretty serious. structural damage as well as cosmetic. I'll be surprised if they don't total it.


He has always been a car guy. Had SRT-10 Ram. I figured he could handle it. Not so sure as I had to get someone to drive me home from work and borrow a friend that's deployed car for a few while while it was fixed.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Looks totaled to me.


----------



## orangestorm (Nov 13, 2008)

She's a goner, Damn and a Brazen one at that!


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

orangestorm said:


> She's a goner, Damn and a Brazen one at that!



:agree Beautiful color, what a loss. 
Does this mean you get a new goat? Or another car?


----------



## Hubbard1982 (Jul 15, 2008)

I was figuring to hear that most repairs were costly on the goat. For sure this will need bumper, lights, hood, windshield, radiator, two quarter panels, intake, battery among many more. Sad thing is it has new tires, new magnaflow exhaust, remote start with some other things.

If it totals out I doubt another goat will be the order, probably something more pratical for the time being . I am not sure though, time will tell I guess. I will keep all posted when I get a damage estimate.


----------



## The_Goat (Mar 10, 2005)

Does it have the plan black interior? If you wind up parting it out, I'll buy the seats.. my stitching is all coming undone!


----------



## FastFrank (Jun 12, 2009)

Looking at that picture makes me sad. The headlight is still on. It's kind of like she died with her eyes open.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

FastFrank said:


> Looking at that picture makes me sad. The headlight is still on. It's kind of like she died with her eyes open.


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

I've had my '05 since it was new and now have 21K on the odometer. I've often asked my wife if she wanted to drive it. She always laughs and says something like "not if it was the last car on earth". Pictures like this speak to one of the reasons we've been married 39 years.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Gotagoat said:


> I've had my '05 since it was new and now have 21K on the odometer. I've often asked my wife if she wanted to drive it. She always laughs and says something like "not if it was the last car on earth". Pictures like this speak to one of the reasons we've been married 39 years.


that's how you know if she cares about you....she won't drive your goat. i wonder if a cell phone was involved in this? definitely an inattention accident


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

My wife can't drive stick, so she doesn't drive any of my cars. :lol:


----------



## Hubbard1982 (Jul 15, 2008)

svede1212 said:


> that's how you know if she cares about you....she won't drive your goat. i wonder if a cell phone was involved in this? definitely an inattention accident


I wonder the same thing about the cell phone. She generally is a solid driver however this is definitely case of inattention or following way to closely. This was a 5 car accident, she was the last car in it unfortunately. 

I will one day own another!


----------



## FastFrank (Jun 12, 2009)

Hubbard1982 said:


> I wonder the same thing about the cell phone. She generally is a solid driver however this is definitely case of inattention or following way to closely. This was a 5 car accident, she was the last car in it unfortunately.
> 
> I will one day own another!


I hope so. If you do plan on picking up another one and the insurance company totals this one, you should buy this one back and keep it for a parts car. Providing you have the room to store it that is. I know my wife wouldn't like it, but it's what I would do.


----------



## jsmith564 (Sep 12, 2008)

Hubbard1982 said:


> Today is a sad day! I own a 2006 GTO with only 30k on the clock, my fiance drives the car on a daily basis as I have a company paid vehicle for my traveling. Anywho the misses managed to get in an accident this morning. I am waiting to hear the damage total. I kind of hope for it to be totaled just as it will probably cause me future headaches. I went and looked at it and it will probably be close. Front end damage is pretty excessive so I am very interested to hear what they want to do.
> 
> Anybody else have similar experience with this type of damage and what were the total repairs?


at least the hood shocks work...lol


----------



## Tacmedic (Feb 24, 2006)

*This might piss some people off...*

..but I am hoping someone will knock the front end off mine so I can replace it with the Holden front...


----------

